# liquid nitrite and nitrate test kit = waste of $$



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i just bought these today and i tested my nitrite it read 0.50 nitrate read 20

but my test strips read nitrite 10.0+ and 80 nitrate.

what a waste of money


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

It depends on what the test kit tests for; for example is it testing for total Nitrite (NO2-) or Nitrite-nitrogen (NOs-N) which gives readings 3.3 times less than total Nitrite. Which kinda explain the different in readings your getting almost a ratio of 1:3-4

I think you got two test kits that test for two different things (not literaly)


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

nah man its the NO3 and NO2 liquid test kit by aquarium pharmaceuticals


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

thats the same kit I am using and it works fine, 180 test for Nitrite and 75 or 90 for nitrate not sure.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i compared the tests with my mardel master test strips and the readings are way off


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

check your mardel master test strips and see what exactly do they test for NO-2 or NO2-N?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

NO2 AND NO3 the ammonia one says NH3-N im not sure what that is


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I bet it is the test strips that are off. Unless the liquod test is very very old. I never had a good reading off of a strip. I have a pool, And i never get the same reading with the strips as the liquid. I personally think the strips are garbage.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

the test strips seem to work fine


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

liquid is much more accurate in my opinion


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

u sure?? im thinkin bout returning these and getting more strips .... hmm


----------

